
Female academic applications are going to the top of the pile - MarkMc
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2019/jun/19/female-academics-job-applications-men-engineers
======
bloak
The article says something about the legality of this, in the second-to-last
paragraph. I'd be interested to know whether the laws of other EU countries
would allow this kind of "positive action", as I believe it's called. It
sounds to me as if it what they're doing would be illegal in England, where,
as I understand it, you are allowed to encourage members of an
underrepresented group to apply, but if you employ one of them instead of a
better-qualified candidate then you have broken the law.

